# beak smacking?



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

okay cheeks smacks his beak on his cage on a daily basis.WHAT IS HE DOING.he does it several times a day.even at night.does anyone know why.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A male behavior called "beak banging" usually.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> A male behavior called "beak banging" usually.


What Solace said.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

why is he doing it.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Because it is something male cockatiels do! Billy also does it when he wants to let me know something belongs to him... like his millet holder  or his treat dish


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's just a common behavior for males and a gesture of property ownership.. like he could be saying "this is mine!"


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

oh,okay thanks.


----------

